# Themenchatabend - 10.2.13 - "Winterharte Seerosen (Teilung, Pflanzung, Pflege usw.)"



## Joachim (1. Feb. 2013)

Themenchatabend - *"Winterharte Seerosen (Teilung, Pflanzung, Pflege usw.)"*

Eure Fragen wird auch dieses Mal wieder Werner W. von der Seerosengärtnerei www.Nymphaion.de beantworten und sicher den ein oder anderen Tipp weiter geben.

Am Sonntag, den 10.2.2013, ab 20:00 Uhr im Hobby-Gartenteich.de Chat.


----------



## Annett (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 10.2.13 - "Winterharte Seerosen (Teilung, Pflanzung, Pflege usw*

*schubs*

Morgen um 20 Uhr ist es wieder so weit - wir treffen uns zum nächsten Themenchatabend!


----------

